# Bad news.



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just had my renewal through, 2 particular amendments have caught my eye....

"1. We have clarfified that we do not offer cover for your car if it used for track days or 4x4 off road events."

How do you read that? No cover full stop because I do track days or no cover for track days? (Their systems are down, can't check).

"Third party liability. We will not pay legal costs if the case in question relates to charges connected with speeding, alcohol, drugs or parking."

Why bother with insurance then..... 

What a fcuked up insurance industry we have over here...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

In writing complain and tell them your change insurer because you think the new clauses are inappropriate and unjustified.

I especially disagree with the parking and speeding 'escape clauses'. Thats a bit of a cheek I think!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Don't suppose they'd give a toss Trevor would they. The clause about legal costs is amazing when you think about it. You could kill somebody, get sued and have no legal costs cover if it was proved you were doing 5 mph over the limit.... I still can't get my head around that though because surely they would still be liable for third party damages but they would not represent you despite having a vested interest or am I missing something?

I know that none of us should go over the speed limit but we all do, well 99% of the motoring public anyway.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

whats the "parking" exclusion all about then?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Dangerous parking I guess. If you're parked illegally and your car causes an accident, tough...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

That is disgraceful, just another sign of the disgusting state this country is in.

Anthony.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Insuance..*

Who was that through Peter..?

I just had a renewal and dont have all the samll print at the moment..


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Privilege Paul, system's still down so I've not got any further yet....


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Insuance..*

Guess I'll be reading the small print tonight then... Its not bloody on really, we pay enough insurance to support a small country.. and then they go n slap all the restrictions on us and still raise the premiums...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just spoke to Privilege, a big no on track day cover which is a major bummer for me. The second clause relates to them not paying legal costs defending me if I was *charged* with a speeding, alcohol, drug or parking offence, which is fair enough.

I guess I'll have a look around now although it's a lost cause....  

I may save a few bob I guess, renewal is £742 (9 years ncd), £127 for prot. ncd, £18 legal prot and £75 for rescue....


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Try Liverpool Victoria*

They do good things for me. £635, 72.5% protected no claims, full legal cover, automatic courtesy car cover, European cover all in. That's with all mods declared.

But I do not know if they do track day cover.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

How are people declaring modifications? 

Are you listing every single bit of metal pipe swapped, etc. or simply saying its has

"a 20% increase in power"
" replacement wheels, etc."

I say this because it sounds like it could get pretty tiresome ringing around if you've got as many mods as Dirks, Sumo Power GT-R has, or even for that matter all the hard work and mods that Peters done to his car and there's always a chance of missing something before even taking into account changes that happen during the policy itself... you'd be constantly on the phone to the insurer with some of these modified cars on the list, I guess it would become a standing joke. I know that with me buying an MR2 Turbo all the insurer wanted to know was category of mods, e.g. suspension, wheels, bodykit, 20% power increase, etc. and that was that... 

T


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Trevor,

I have declared 'an' increase in power although they didn't ask what the mods were. I'm presuming that in the event of write off or theft, those modifications would not be covered by the settlement....


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

on mine I declared each modification individually and its cost (so that each item is covered) together with the power increase. It costs more, but the mods are coverd as well as the market value of the standard car. It cost 30% more for I think around 50% more value covered


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Which company Harry?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Groupama is the underwriter. Tett Hamilton (the member benefits broker) deal with them, as do other brokers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I had to declare the mods in general terms; induction kit, exhaust, etc. etc. They asked for documentary evidence of the major changes when I sent the paperwork back.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

We cannot insure:

Motor cycles, vans, pick ups, minibuses.

Cars which have not been manufactured for the UK market e.g. Japanese imports.

Cars which have performance enhancing modifications.

Cars which are used abroad for more than 180 consecutive days.

Cars which are in excess of £100,000 in value.

Cars that are registered and normally kept outside of mainland United Kingdom,
the Isle of Man and the Channel Islands.

Drivers outside the age range of 17 and 79.

You, if you live in Northern Ireland.

Non mainland UK residents.


This is what is down on Liverpool Victoria's Website, note the part that says any performance modifications!!!!!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

This is strange since my dad's R34 GT-T is insured with Liverpool Victoria !!! And I used them before my dad did when I owned the said car. The description actually _lists_ the car as imported too so I think that 'disclaimer' is just plain wrong.


T


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I think to be fair, an awful lot of companies are not allowing the quotes to be done ONLINE for jap imports and modded motors. Cos they would rather rob you of your cash over the phone!!!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*The RANT....*

Yes, our insurance system in Britain needs a complete overhall. Its a god awful discrace...

It is daylight robbery with such extremes in quotation varying from £400 for a GT-R to £4000+ for the _same_ car for the same person, just a different company using the _same_ underwriter!!!!

This is just blatant opportunist 'theft' on mass, on a national scale and our government just turns a blind eye to it and allow us all to be ripped sensless. Its a scandal, just like the petrol but don't get me started on that one aswell..

I still cannot believe that I was quoted X2 _more_ than I pay on my GT-R on by an insurance company to insure a 2nd car, this 2nd car was not a Ferrari or Aston Martin or anything so exotic but just a 1999 MR2 Turbo worth £12K to be driven less than 4,000 miles per year.... you've got to be kidding right?

How can they justify twice price premium over insuring my 2000 R34 GT-R valued at £40K? The simple answer is THEY CANNOT. Scum sucking leeches...


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I wish I could set up my own insurance company, forget paying other people for it!!!


----------

